# bowtech General



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

Let me start by saying that i have and probibly will always be a die hard hoyt fan! i grew up shooting hoyt and probibly will never stop shooting hoyt! well that is what i thought until i shot the bowtech general. i have never shot a bow that shoots quite like this before ever. the center piviot design is treuly something to have on a bow. i threw on a wisker buiskit rest that gets thrown on just for shooting blank bows. didnt tune the bow or anything just threw in an arrow and drew it back. the draw cycle seems pretty smooth (but then again all i shoot is spirals)i liked it a lot and it seemed to hold just perfect without anything even on the bow. i then released the arrow and this is the point where i said that hoyt is truely behind bowtech for the center piviot design. ive shot the new alphmax's and i really dont think that they even compare to the dead quite no vibration no hand shock that i got with the bowtech general. all i can say is wow. i may never own one but for now it is the pillar of what im basing my next hunting bow purchase on. if i can get a bow to sit in my hand before and after the shot with no noise like the general then there is another bow on my mind but for now the general is the best "Hunting" bow on the market. its to bad they discentinued making it.

to be trueful i havent shot another bow besides a hoyt in about 5 years because at the time i felt they were the best "hand down". now im not so sure for hunting.

O yah and i had to add this little thing to the end Hoyt Vantage elite/pro are still the best bow made today! lol:teeth:


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

if you thought the general was awesome try the new admiral or captain,they are even better and i don't own either but have shot both i want with the swat because of funds but i don't regret it,it's also a nice shooter but those center pivots are awesome,i'm sure other companies will follow in some form


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

I have shot both the general and the admiral and the general is still quieter and has less handshock, but the admiral is faster and also really quiet but I think the general is the quietest hunting bow ever made.


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll take the Admiral. Have shot both and though the general is a nice bow, the admiral is lighter and shorter which I think will be better suited for treestand hunting.


----------



## wera262 (Oct 10, 2006)

I own both the General and the Alphamax32 and can't argue with your observations one bit.


----------



## dmcrash (Nov 20, 2008)

i own a general and u said it completly quiet and shock free


----------



## hot...dog (Sep 3, 2005)

*What poundage are you shooting the general?*

I've got a guardian and it shoots unbelievable at 60lbs but when you crank it up to 70lbs it shoots way differant. I did'nt realize the bow was at 60 when I first tried it...it felt like I could put an arrow anywhere I wanted. At 70 it's a rougher shot. Really messing with my mind this year deciding the best poundage to shoot.


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

hot...dog said:


> I've got a guardian and it shoots unbelievable at 60lbs but when you crank it up to 70lbs it shoots way differant. I did'nt realize the bow was at 60 when I first tried it...it felt like I could put an arrow anywhere I wanted. At 70 it's a rougher shot. Really messing with my mind this year deciding the best poundage to shoot.


I have 60lb guardian as well and love it! I been looking for a new bow to replace it and so far... It's been hard choices, Admiral and general i been looking into. I love both bow greatly but i just can't seem to let go my guardian!

BTW general is a great bow! all Bowtech bow are just WOW!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

q2xlbowhunter said:


> I have shot both the general and the admiral and the general is still quieter and has less handshock, but the admiral is faster and also really quiet but I think the general is the quietest hunting bow ever made.


I agree totally.


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

*+1*

I loved the Allegiance ('08) but my shoulder could not take it. Bye-bye 280 fps hello *Smooooooth* Picked up a leftover '08 General and can not say enough.
Cant wait until September!!!
Brian


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

couldn't agree more i own a 08 general, best, quietest, smoothest, bow i ever shot, its alittle heavy but the smile it will always put on your face after the shot is worth the weight lastly..good call on the vantage pro! i just bought mine, maybe thats the ultimate bow combo ha general/vantage pro


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

The general is truly an amazing bow.


----------



## bubbarast (Mar 17, 2010)

I used to be all about mathews but i know own a bowtech general imo best bow ever made.


----------

